# Is Your Main 4x4 a Shengshou v3, v4, v5, or Other?



## natezach728 (Jul 3, 2013)

Post what your main 4x4 is! My main is a v3. Let's see which will triumph!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 3, 2013)

LanLan! I have a white but I main the black.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 3, 2013)

SSv2


----------



## SweetSolver (Jul 3, 2013)

Shengshou v3 (I think )


----------



## Frubix (Jul 3, 2013)

Shengshou v4


----------



## ottozing (Jul 3, 2013)

ssv3/v5 depending on my mood. I'm not sure which one I'm faster on. They both have different flaws.


----------



## windhero (Jul 3, 2013)

Konsta/Florian modded v4, getting 2 v5s soon and I'll mod those too so we'll see.


----------



## SMS Majidi (Jul 3, 2013)

s.s v3.florian and konsta mod.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 3, 2013)

Konsta and Florian modded v5, but I could have done the Florian mod a bit more.


----------



## Username (Jul 3, 2013)

Konsta modded and broken in v4


----------



## makan cube (Jul 3, 2013)

v4+florian and konsta mod.


----------



## Goosly (Jul 3, 2013)

v2


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2013)

V4. That is, V-Cube-4


----------



## toruu (Jul 3, 2013)

Ss v5.
Btw, Am I the only one who has actually problems with missalignments with my ss v5? That's really annoying...


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 3, 2013)

V4 with konsta + florian


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 3, 2013)

V3 + K & F mods.
Not because I think the 3 is in any way better than the later versions but because that's what got modded.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 3, 2013)

v5. Never had it pop in my life (compared to the 1 in 5 solves of my v3)


----------



## YddEd (Jul 3, 2013)

toruu said:


> Ss v5.
> Btw, Am I the only one who has actually problems with missalignments with my ss v5? That's really annoying...


I'm pretty sure a few other people experienced it too.


----------



## AndersB (Jul 3, 2013)

I use a Well broken in, Konsta & Florian modded, SS v3. It's very good!


----------



## avgdi (Jul 3, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> v5. Never had it pop in my life (compared to the 1 in 5 solves of my v3)



My main is an unmodded v3. I've never had it pop on me in almost 2 years.


----------



## Lid (Jul 3, 2013)

An unmodded v3, gonna buy a v5 soon.


----------



## cubeone (Jul 3, 2013)

Konsta modded v3, even though the inner layers do still catch for some reason.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Jul 3, 2013)

I put "Other" because I use a V4, with V3 Konsta modded inner pieces.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 3, 2013)

ssv3 unmodded


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Jul 3, 2013)

broken in X4


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 3, 2013)

I use an unmodded Shengshou v3 with a burnt corner, two burnt edges, and a burnt center.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 3, 2013)

It was a modded SS v3 but I bought a v5 and now it's my main.


----------



## BaconCuber (Jul 3, 2013)

I use a horribly locky v3, but am too lazy to Konsta/Florian mod it, so I'm stuck with it until I cough up the money for a v5.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2013)

V-cube 4 atm, still waiting for my SS 4x4 to compare. Probably will stick with the V-4.
(Got the SS 4x4)The SS 4x4 v5 seems more bumpy than my V-4 on both layers. It also feels like it would pop whenever I do an algorithm...
If I stick to the V-4, I'll Florian mod the SS 4x4 to look good and get some nice looking stickers 
Wow one of the centres got twisted... XD


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 12, 2013)

SS v3 unmodded.
I have two of them and they are both good, but I think about getting the Dayan+Mf8 v2 66mm as it seems to turn very nicely.


----------



## Luso (Jul 12, 2013)

my only 4x4 ss v4


----------



## parsa (Jul 12, 2013)

SS V3.Konsta+Florian Mod.
Its the best.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 12, 2013)

I used an unmodded v4 until like a week ago when I successfully salvaged a modded v3 I have. It's kinda loose now but the turning is smoother so I'm gonna stick with it


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> V-cube 4 atm, still waiting for my SS 4x4 to compare. Probably will stick with the V-4.
> The SS 4x4 v5 seems more bumpy than my V-4 on both layers. It also feels like it would pop whenever I do an algorithm...
> If I stick to the V-4, I'll Florian mod it to look good and get some nice looking stickers
> Wow one of the centres got twisted... XD



Have you used a SS 4x4?

Is Florian modding a vcube4 a good idea? Has anyone even tried any mods on it yet?


----------



## Dacuba (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol no idea what Shengshou I do have.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 12, 2013)

ss 4x4 v5 ftw


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> Have you used a SS 4x4?
> 
> Is Florian modding a vcube4 a good idea? Has anyone even tried any mods on it yet?


It was the SS 4x4 v5 centre that got twisted and feels bumpy.
V-cube 4 FTW!


----------



## kcl (Jul 12, 2013)

Super crappy Konsta modded v4. It feels super loose even when tightened all the way, and it did before modding as well. No joke, it rattles if you shake it.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 12, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> Is Florian modding a vcube4 a good idea? Has anyone even tried any mods on it yet?



I would assume it isn't simply because the pieces aren't filled with much plastic at all and some of the pieces are capped. If you over modded it, there would be open gaps in the modded spots which isn't great to work with.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> It was the SS 4x4 v5 centre that got twisted and feels bumpy.
> V-cube 4 FTW!



What? How does a center twist on a SS 4x4 and still turn or not pop? You also didn't answer my questions.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a v3 but I only use the v4. Both unmodded.


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't actually know which version mine is... Anyone know how I can identify it?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2013)

mushroomhead88 said:


> I don't actually know which version mine is... Anyone know how I can identify it?



if the centre pieces have rittle stalks on the end of them then its a v3


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Jul 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> if the centre pieces have rittle stalks on the end of them then its a v3



oh ok i'll check thanks. will the konsta-florian mod still be effective if its a v4/v5?


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 13, 2013)

mushroomhead88 said:


> oh ok i'll check thanks. will the konsta-florian mod still be effective if its a v4/v5?



Yes it will be still effective.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 14, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> What? How does a *center twist on a SS 4x4 and still turn or not pop*? You also didn't answer my questions.


I didn't turn it. I just had to take 10 seconds or so to untwist it.
For the V-cube 4 florian mod, I'm currently slightly rounding it so it would catch less. I'll tell you how it is.


----------



## CubingCuber (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a ShengShou V. 5. Even though I started 4x4 a week or so ago, I am able to get sub 3 minute solves, and the algorithms are easy to memorize on it.


----------

